# real nature



## irzi (Jan 4, 2008)

and another question
i came across farely good food by ingredients, one thing that is bothering me is that this food is in pellets, not kibbles. its like rabbit food 
how does that do with dogs?
is it ok? healthy?

here are the ingredients....


Black Angus (beef) dried meat (mind.17%), brown rice, Barbari duck dried meat (mind.10%), Menhadenhering Trockenfisch (mind 6.5%), millet, Amaranth, green fresh herbs, alga mixture, game salmon oil, vegetable oil mixture (cold pressed), sugar **** tubing molasses, Yucca Shidigera excerpt, Fenchelsamen, bilberries, egg yolk, the Green mineral earth, bloom honey (cold-hurled), trace elements, vitamine.

Raw protein: 25% raw fat: 10% raw ash: 8.5% raw fiber: 6.9% humidity: 11% calcium: 1.3% phosphorus: 1.1% sodium: 0.39% magnesium: 0,07%
Additives --- Vitamin A, D3, E, B1, C, B2, B6, B12, Biotin, zinc, iron, manganese, copper, Folsaeure, Niacin, Panthotensaeure, Cholinchlorid.


and it contains sugar?!


----------



## CinnamintStick (Jul 25, 2008)

What kind of meat is dried meat ? Could that be rat or road kill? Whats with all the sugar, molasses, honey???


----------



## irzi (Jan 4, 2008)

it says Black Angus - this is a cow breed - therefore BEEF
and Barbari duck - breed of ducks - therefore DUCK
there is also named fish species, but i dont know whish one is that.

i dont know what sugar and molases is doing there, i just know they are there and iherefore i am asking if it is ok that they are there?
what effect does that have on the dogs.

and firstly, does anyone know, how does pellets work for dogs? 
they look similar to these, just that real nature are slightly are bigger










Thank you for your help


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Pellet shapes are just fine for dogs - Biljac food is pellet shaped and has been on the market for years.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Since there isn't a lot of carbs or grains, the sugar or molasses is probably what's holding the kibble together. It looks pretty good.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree that the sugar and molases is what is holding the pellets together. It looks very similar to the pelleted grain we feed our horses and that is what the molasses is used for in that as well, a binding agent. Pellets are much different from kibble and need a better binding agent to hold them together

From I Love Dogs.com


> Dried dog food, called kibble, is made in two different ways: extruding and baking. During extruding, a mixture of raw materials is fed into an expander while pressurized steam or hot water is added. When removed from the pressure, the pellets puff like popcorn.


 Hence the round shape. If the molasses was not in the pellets they basically would turn into a kibble like shape


----------



## irzi (Jan 4, 2008)

but still, is it ok that sugar and molases is in there or does that make this food "you better dont feed that"?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

After doing some googling I would say that it is OK. Here is a great article that I came across from timberwolf organics on many dog food misconceptions.....http://timberwolforganics.com/s.nl/it.I/id.8/.f

Looking at all the other ingredients I would say it is used as a binder (to keep the pellet shape) and as a "natural" preservative.



> Molasses contains many nutrients and is technically not a sugar but it contains 60% sugars by weight and 20% water. Maybe it is not thought of as a sugar in Fufu Land but most of the world uses it as a sweetener. Dogs love sugar and it’s added mostly for palatability. If sugar must be used to help preserve a product, then molasses would of course be better than sucrose or dextrose, but only if it’s necessary.


----------



## CinnamintStick (Jul 25, 2008)

irzi said:


> it says Black Angus - this is a cow breed - therefore BEEF
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I see how I was reading it wrong now. Do you think the fat level is a little low? The fiber also seems high. I wonder if that would cause a problem or if that is a good thing?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

irzi said:


> but still, is it ok that sugar and molases is in there or does that make this food "you better dont feed that"?


Personally, I would feed this food over a food that uses grains or grain by-products to bind it together.


----------



## irzi (Jan 4, 2008)

good, because i just bought 3 kg bag  
will see how it works for my guys


----------



## tdog (Dec 13, 2009)

irzi, how did it work? I just came across the same food. 
Orijin did not work for us, tryed it for over a month, but dog had a diarhea the whole time (well not a constant one, just very soft stool). So want to try something else with less protein. And Real Nature looks pretty good at least by ingredients.


----------



## damienm (Dec 1, 2010)

i bought this food about five weeks ago for my boston terriers previously i had them on royal cainin mini adult for along time! real nature is great dog food youngest dog has devoleped great muscle tone and bitch has finaly put on a little bit of weight which is great as she is due heat soon. stools are solid unlike previously royal cainin! it comes in 15 kg bag too which cost me 65 euros i used to have to buy 8kg bags of royal cainin costing 45 so i get double food for 20euros extra!! win for me!! 
they also take it as a treat!!!


----------

